# Epson, ViewsSonic or Benq: which projector to choose?



## CyrusPhillip (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey all! I am new in this forum. I am here to get humble help from all of you. I am looking at purchasing a new projector for my office. My friends are saying that Epson, Benq, and Viewsonic are the best brands for portable projectors. Additionally, I want a 4k projector. 

I have a few models in my mind, still, I need some more details about which should I buy?

I am confused Benq EH600, ViewSonic PG706HD, and Epson EH-TW9400.

All opinions are accepted. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

None of those are real 4K projectors. They accept UHD inputs, but they DO NOT DISPLAY all the pixels at the same time AND the pixels they do have are physically, much larger than the pixels in a real UHD projector (4K). The LCD projectors you list are 2K projectors that double-flash each frame by displaying 1920x1080 on-screen (or some other number of pixels in the imager), shifting the pixels diagonally by 1/2 pixel and displaying 1920x1080 different pixels, but still with LARGE SIZE pixels compared to 4K pixels. This is called pixel shifting. The DLP projectors use a slightly larger imager (2700-something x 1500-ish) and also display 2 sets of different pixels with the pixels shifted 1/2 a pixel diagonally between flashes. The DLP projectors display 4K pixels, but not all at the same time. The least expensive real 4K projector I know of right now is Sony's $4,999 295ES projector. DLP projectors have pretty horrible black levels (milky gray, not black) that have made no improvement since around 2010 while other imaging technologies have gotten far better than they were in 2010. LCD projectors at prices below $2500 MSRP or so also have fairly bad black levels. To get decent black levels from LCD projectors, you need an auto-iris feature... in dark scenes, the motorized iris closes, making the screen darker overall and improving black levels. In bright scenes, the iris opens widely to allow more light to reach the screen. If you are doing this for displaying business graphics, these might be OK. But an 85-inch diagonal flat screen TV with UHD resolution will make FAR better images for presentations. Prices for flat-screen TVs that large have gotten surprising in the last 2 years... they start at under $2000 now. A flat screen TV will be 100% less hassle in a business environment than a projector. With projectors, the lamps wear out slowly and you can lose 50% of the light but the bulb is still working. A popular Epson lamp costs $300, but you can buy identical lamps from non-Epson sources for around $60. Only problem is, Epson does something to the lamps they sell and if you install one of the $60 lamps, the projector beeps incessantly until you put a real Espon projection lamp in the projector. I have no idea if other manufacturers have done the same thing to protect their lamp revenue or not.


----------

